# Aquatic Plant stores near San Jose, CA!



## PinchHarmonic (Mar 30, 2007)

Looking for a really good local fish store that specializes in aquatic planting! I found nothing in the yellow pages. 

I live in San Jose, CA so anyone aruond here have any recommendations?? thx!


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

If you can make the drive up to San Francisco, there is one of the best (speaking from what I have heard, not from actually going there) there is. Aquaforest. I actually just got in a Lily pipe from them today, but they are top notch.

here is a link to their site.

http://www.aquaforestaquarium.com/

and here is some stuff about them

http://aape.naturalaquariums.com/forum/index.php?topic=1291.0


----------



## David Hui (Dec 10, 2004)

You need to join SFBAAPS.

Dolphin Pet Village is the best plant store in the South Bay. Like Toby said, Aquaforest in SF is great.


----------



## Slipknotjester (Aug 7, 2013)

David Hui said:


> You need to join SFBAAPS.
> 
> Dolphin Pet Village is the best plant store in the South Bay. Like Toby said, Aquaforest in SF is great.


unfortunately, dolphin pet village has gone under with no news of if, when, or where they will re-open


----------

